#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rádio Ubiquiti Airfiber X Af-5x alguém já ta usando?

## juniorleal

to querendo trocar as rb912 por esses radio para passar pelo menos 100M full já que as rbs a 46 km não estão passando. Se aguem já tiver alguma experiencia com estes radio posta o resultado ai pra gente.

----------


## xenyx

Eu estou usando um par desses bicho ae aqui no paraguai e justamente estou com problemas de sinal por uma arvore que cresceu na metade do meu enlace e só posso usar com half-duplex mais mesmo assim tenho 600megas pasando liso a 20km de distancia. Antes da arvore encher o meu saco eu tinha 1g sem drama. Eu recomendo ese bicho e bom demais!!

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

> Eu estou usando um par desses bicho ae aqui no paraguai e justamente estou com problemas de sinal por uma arvore que cresceu na metade do meu enlace e só posso usar com half-duplex mais mesmo assim tenho 600megas pasando liso a 20km de distancia. Antes da arvore encher o meu saco eu tinha 1g sem drama. Eu recomendo ese bicho e bom demais!!



O throughput dele é 500Mbps e vc estava passando 1Gb ?
Top mesmo hein!

----------


## jorgilson

Kleber eu acho que ele esta falando da Airfiber 5U.

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

Mas nem no 5U eu acredito que passe essa banda.

----------


## jorgilson

Pelo menos no datasheet passa, agora na vida real é outra história.

----------


## xenyx

Nao vi que ele tinha o rocket novo, pensei que fosse o Airfiber 5U. o X não testei ainda.

----------


## JonasMT

Em bancada com uma basestation AC + ponteria de dish consegui 470mb no af5x, to corrido pra caramba aqui mas creio que até domingo suba eles em produçao 56km c/ 2 dish 34, ja tenho nesse ponto rb912 passando 110mb tcp em teste rb/rb mas latencia vai as altura

----------


## joedsonbarbosa

Tenho varios enlaces longos com vários saltos de 20km ate 42km com Rocket M5, RB912, NetBox AC, o maximo que alguns dao e 80MB e olhe la, dependendo do protocolo a latência vai em cima, estou com uma espectativa boa quanto a esse DANADO, R$5,000,00 o par não e nem possível que nao de no mimimo 100MB e latencia 1ms kkkkkkkk esqueci do adaptador pra antenas mais uns 500,00 e o $ subindo do jeito que ta ja deve ta mais caro, o Paísinho safado fazer o que né..

----------


## joedsonbarbosa

Ja lancaram os modelo 2ghz e 3ghz ambos pra 200km com 500MB

----------


## JonasMT

O meu fico coisa de 4.950,00 ja com adaptadores e pigtail algcom. Mas dei sorte de comprar com dollar a 3.35 algo assim

----------


## Luspmais

Também estou pensando em substituir um enlace com Rb912 por estes AFx, estou procurando alguma experiência deles em produção, mas ainda é cedo, creio que não tenha ninguém usando ainda.

----------


## JonasMT

> Também estou pensando em substituir um enlace com Rb912 por estes AFx, estou procurando alguma experiência deles em produção, mas ainda é cedo, creio que não tenha ninguém usando ainda.


Vi apenas um relato no face e foi desanimador, mas creio que veio com defeito o af dele. Os meus vou subir domingo e criar um post review assim como fiz do epmp

----------


## Luspmais

> Vi apenas um relato no face e foi desanimador, mas creio que veio com defeito o af dele. Os meus vou subir domingo e criar um post review assim como fiz do epmp


Legal, vou aguardar seu feed back sobre esse produto.
Vlw amigo @*JonasMT*.

----------


## JonasMT

Em bancada consegui isso aqui
Anexo 60614

----------


## Felps

aqui tentamos usar mais a area sofre muita interferencia no 5 giga...entao optamos pelo airfiber 24.. mais acredito que o 5U nao vai passar 1 giga de banda a 20 km nao...muito menos com arvore na frente

----------


## Luspmais

Esse 24Ghz já tentamos com 5,9km visada limpa...era chover e o link já era.

----------


## Felps

aqui usamos o 24ghz a 3,2 km....testamos com chuva ele até baixa a modulaçao mais ta passanndo 670 mega facil

----------


## JulianoP

Pessoal, tenho alguns enlaces em AF-5, AF-24 e mais recentemente, AF-5X

Principais problemas que tive: com AF-5, muita interferência. Devido à alta potência do rádio, a própria Ubiquiti recomenda uma distância mínima de 3 metros na vertical e horizontal entre 2 enlaces de AF-5 no mesmo local. A antena incorporada do AF-5 e AF-24 não possui proteção, shield ou radome, ou seja, ela interfere muita coisa e é interferida por qualquer outro enlace. Em ambientes muito poluído, com até 2 Km, estamos usando AF-24, mas o preço dele é mais alto do que os demais modelos de AF.

AF-5X: penso que o melhor custo x benefício. Apesar de usar apenas uma antena para enviar e transmitir, você pode regular quanto de tempo quer receber ou transmitir (por exemplo, pode desequilibrar o link em upload/download na proporção de até 75%); pode usar qualquer antena MIMO; tem mais frequencias disponiveis para uso em LICENSED; devido a usar antenas de terceiros, não sofre tanto problema de interferência, e também por que a potência do rádio é limitada a 29 dbm.

O que eu recomendo: até 2 Km, AF-24. Tenho um enlace em ambiente hostil, sinal -75 dbm, fazendo 250 Mbps full, sem cair com chuva.

A partir de 2 Km, AF-5X - os rádios saem na media por 2500 cada no ML e as antenas, tem até por 700 reais na Computech (DP-28-BL). Se precisar de antena maior/melhor, por 1500 consegue-se ALGCom de 34 dbi por 1500 cada. No caso do AF-5X, tenho enlace fazendo 100 Mbps com canal de 30 Mhz e enlace com 200 Mbps com canal de 50 Mhz. A capacidade vai depender muito da poluição do local em 5 Ghz. Quem define a capacidade de transmissão será a modulação / QAM + tamanho do canal.

----------


## basanin

Juliano, qual a distância desses enlaces com AF-5X?

----------


## Pirigoso

> Pessoal, tenho alguns enlaces em AF-5, AF-24 e mais recentemente, AF-5X
> 
> Principais problemas que tive: com AF-5, muita interferência. Devido à alta potência do rádio, a própria Ubiquiti recomenda uma distância mínima de 3 metros na vertical e horizontal entre 2 enlaces de AF-5 no mesmo local. A antena incorporada do AF-5 e AF-24 não possui proteção, shield ou radome, ou seja, ela interfere muita coisa e é interferida por qualquer outro enlace. Em ambientes muito poluído, com até 2 Km, estamos usando AF-24, mas o preço dele é mais alto do que os demais modelos de AF.
> 
> AF-5X: penso que o melhor custo x benefício. Apesar de usar apenas uma antena para enviar e transmitir, você pode regular quanto de tempo quer receber ou transmitir (por exemplo, pode desequilibrar o link em upload/download na proporção de até 75%); pode usar qualquer antena MIMO; tem mais frequencias disponiveis para uso em LICENSED; devido a usar antenas de terceiros, não sofre tanto problema de interferência, e também por que a potência do rádio é limitada a 29 dbm.
> 
> O que eu recomendo: até 2 Km, AF-24. Tenho um enlace em ambiente hostil, sinal -75 dbm, fazendo 250 Mbps full, sem cair com chuva.
> 
> A partir de 2 Km, AF-5X - os rádios saem na media por 2500 cada no ML e as antenas, tem até por 700 reais na Computech (DP-28-BL). Se precisar de antena maior/melhor, por 1500 consegue-se ALGCom de 34 dbi por 1500 cada. No caso do AF-5X, tenho enlace fazendo 100 Mbps com canal de 30 Mhz e enlace com 200 Mbps com canal de 50 Mhz. A capacidade vai depender muito da poluição do local em 5 Ghz. Quem define a capacidade de transmissão será a modulação / QAM + tamanho do canal.



tem algo errado no seu alinhamento

----------


## JonasMT

Bom dia segue meu link com af5-x

Material usado:
2x dish 34dbi
4x pigtail algcom
2x af5-x
2x patch panel fag /1000
2x rb260gs
2x kit 45º
distancia 56km

Enfrentei um grande dor de cabeça com esse kit 45° aonde umas das chain o sinal fico em -76 e outra chain -64 apos quase 8hr de alinhamento consegui -71 e -59 ja esta pra voltar as rb912 quando resolvi testar eles com dipolo a 90° problema resolvido fico como a screen a baixo.

Nao tive tempo de ajustar muita coisa esta rodando com 30mhz e fico acima do prometido pela tabela do excell que calcula link com af5-x disponibilizada no forum ubnt. Latencia entre 0 a 3ms passando 70mb de trafego
Anexo 60649Anexo 60650

----------


## joedsonbarbosa

> Bom dia segue meu link com af5-x
> 
> Material usado:
> 2x dish 34dbi
> 4x pigtail algcom
> 2x af5-x
> 2x patch panel fag /1000
> 2x rb260gs
> 2x kit 45º
> ...


Parabéns pelo enlace mais ainda espero um pouco mais dele, depois que fizer os ajustes e testes finais passa ae pra gente. nao consigo visualizar o anexo.

----------


## Anderson28

Não consegui visualizar tmb.

----------


## JonasMT

E problema no forum, era tao melhor quando ele criava miniaturas.

Mas o resumo é -59 em todas as chain rodando em 30mhz passando 160mb down e 50up no clico de 75%

----------


## joedsonbarbosa

Rapaz que blz agora animei, vou compra um par aki pra testa... parabéns e obrigado por compartilha essa experiência.

----------


## JonasMT

patrao se precisar do kit 45 avisa que vendo bem a baixo doque eu paguei, pois nao vai ter utilidade pra mim.

Hj pretendo ainda hj ele com 40 e 50mhz.

Aewww consegui postar as screen

----------


## jorgilson

E ai Jonas O bicho vale os 5 conto mesmo?

----------


## JonasMT

O meu patrao, paguei 3.990,00 nos meus. Sobre valer ou nao é cedo pra falar pois instalei a apenas 2d. E nem deu tempo de testar bem as funçao dele ainda =/

----------


## basanin

Bom dia pessoal Jonas paguei 3mil no par e por enquanto esta valendo.

Mas olha só hoje faz 7 dias que tirei um enlace de 23km com 912 onde tinha -57 de sinal e coloquei os AF5x. Antes não conseguia nada a mais que 67mb agora to passando 90mb a 1mms. Ate o momento não tive nenhuma intercorrência. Vou tentar dar mais um ajuste fino nas antenas, afinal apenas troquei os radios.

Asegunda imagem foi do inicio, a de hoje foi depois de ajuste nas conf do radio.

hoje:

----------


## Felps

> Bom dia pessoal Jonas paguei 3mil no par e por enquanto esta valendo.
> 
> Mas olha só hoje faz 7 dias que tirei um enlace de 23km com 912 onde tinha -57 de sinal e coloquei os AF5x. Antes não conseguia nada a mais que 67mb agora to passando 90mb a 1mms. Ate o momento não tive nenhuma intercorrência. Vou tentar dar mais um ajuste fino nas antenas, afinal apenas troquei os radios.
> 
> Asegunda imagem foi do inicio, a de hoje foi depois de ajuste nas conf do radio.
> 
> hoje:


isso que o enlace esta em modulando em 16QAM ne !

----------


## JonasMT

Basanin poderia me passar oque fez para baixar o sinal em quase 3dbi? Pois a aba de config wire dele é bem pobre!

----------


## Luspmais

Heinn @*JonasMT* a distância do link dele é bem menor que a sua, então meu amigo, você esta de parabéns.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Luspmais* realmente nao tinha reparado na distancia, nao tive tempo de testar 40 e 50mhz ainda, pretendo tbm fixar a modulaçao pra ver como se comporta. Mas infelizmente é meu link principal entao tenho que aguardar a madrugada.

Como preciso de apenas 60mb nesse enlace pretendo baixar ele apos os teste para 20mhz e 16QAM

----------


## basanin

Esse enlace eu to usando Antena de 30dbi e meu sinal antes era -57 e estou dentro da poluição.

----------


## JonasMT

Esse sao 56km com dish 34 com rb912 passava 110mb half e latencia de 8 a 15ms sinal entre -48 a -52 me parece que sensibilidade da mk é maior que nos ubnt

----------


## basanin

Hoje to perdendo os cabelos com o alinhamento de um AF5 em 12km dentro da cidade....se tiverem dicas é bem vindo.
Kkkk

----------


## basanin

Coloca o país USA....vai melhorar. Tem que analisar a questão da emissão do sinal, se vc diminuir a antena o rádio manda mais sinal, e se vc colocar na antena 34 vc vai ver que ele vai emitir 13bdi no rádio

----------


## jorgilson

> Bom dia pessoal Jonas paguei 3mil no par e por enquanto esta valendo.
> 
> Mas olha só hoje faz 7 dias que tirei um enlace de 23km com 912 onde tinha -57 de sinal e coloquei os AF5x. Antes não conseguia nada a mais que 67mb agora to passando 90mb a 1mms. Ate o momento não tive nenhuma intercorrência. Vou tentar dar mais um ajuste fino nas antenas, afinal apenas troquei os radios.
> 
> Asegunda imagem foi do inicio, a de hoje foi depois de ajuste nas conf do radio.
> 
> hoje:


Onde está esse link tem muita poluição do espectro em 5.8?

----------


## basanin

Um bom bocado...Qdo era a 912 só rodava os 67mb no canal 5330...os demais tinha muita oscilação no ccq

----------


## JonasMT

Basanin atualiza ele para a ultima versao, depois ativa o compilance nele. Pra pra alinhar deixa as 912 e ajusta o maximo que conseguir, eu perdi 8hr alinhando os meus, depois subir eles e fiz mais uma bateria de 2hr pra chegar nesse sinal que postei acima.

----------


## basanin

Jonas, você esta em que cidade?

esse enlace que vc fez com af5x qual antena vc esta usando?

----------


## JonasMT

Sou do interior do mato grosso, estou usando 2x dish 34 e vou providenciar 2x algcom 1.2mts ainda esse mes quero maxima estabilidade nesse ptp

----------


## jcmaster85

> Sou do interior do mato grosso, estou usando 2x dish 34 e vou providenciar 2x algcom 1.2mts ainda esse mes quero maxima estabilidade nesse ptp


Boa noite Jonas, realizou os testes em 40 e 50MHz, como estava planejando???

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa noite Jonas, realizou os testes em 40 e 50MHz, como estava planejando???


Ainda nao patrao, pois é meu link principal só posso parar na madrugada!

----------


## JonasMT

Atulizando aqui, meu sinal infelizmente tem subido na madrugada "acontecia com rb912" tbm consegui chegar a 230mb down e 70up amanha na hr do almoço subo novamente para 50mhz pra tirar a duvida final.

Uma coisa me animo muitooo, realmente se pode confirar no grafico de banda dele. Pude testar aqui com rbs nas ponta bateu em cima do pedido com a velocidade apresentada pelo af em sua interface. 

 :Smile:

----------


## basanin

Bom dia Jonas,

Me tira uma duvida que tive, vc usou o kit de conversão ou vc girou o dipolo original da disck?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Sou do interior do mato grosso, estou usando 2x dish 34 e vou providenciar 2x algcom 1.2mts ainda esse mes quero maxima estabilidade nesse ptp


Pode até não parecer, mas uma antena de 34 faz toda a diferença quando comparada a uma de 30.
Parabens, conseguiu um belo sinal.

----------


## JonasMT

@*basanin* comprei o kit 45º oficial da ubnt, gastei 560,00 a toa "pelo menos no meu cenario só atrapalho"
@*AndrioPJ* como sao 57km praticamente e tenho pouca poluiçao quando fiz o enlace e por se tratar de varios saltos precisava economizar, entao fui com as dish 34. Mas lhe confeço que em nossa epoca de chuva tenho problemas serios com elas e fading mesmo com visada 101% é uma area de muita mata ainda.

Com rb912 consegui -48 a -52 nesse mesmo ponto, pra garantir que esse ano vou dormir um pouco melhor vou de algcom de 1.20, visto que radio digital o recomendado seria parabolas de 1.8mts que inviabiliza meu projeto.

----------


## basanin

Mas vc deixou o dipolo h/v ou em X?

----------


## JonasMT

> Mas vc deixou o dipolo h/v ou em X?


Patrao ele só tem uma maneira de ser montado, nao tem como erra.

Voces querem ibagens? Tenho ponteira de dish paradas aqui

----------


## JonasMT

> Pelo que reparei na antena, é a mesma antena com ângulo de 90º, o que muda é a posição do nível (que inclina 45º e isso consequentemente interfere no alinhamento da antena).


O patrao na teoria pode até ser, mas na pratica, nao interfere absolutamente em nada o alinhamento!

Pensava a mesma coisa perdi 8hr tentando realinhar e sem sucesso, ambos os lados perfeitamente nivelados ao retirar o kit o sinal nao se altero 1dbi se querer, com kit 90º novamente instalado perdi mais 4hr e 140km rodados 240mts de escalada e simplismente nao consegui nada melhor que o sinal postado acima.

ps: Ja tinha esse enlace alinhado com rb912.

----------


## JonasMT

auhauh releve entao, acordei cedo hj. Ai nao funciono direito kkkk

----------


## basanin

O que o Arthur disse foi o que eu perguntei a vice Jonas.

----------


## basanin

Jonas, nessa distância vc conseguiu fazer com que o AFx conectasse com canal abaixo 5700?

----------


## JonasMT

Sim tranquilo, esta conectado no canal 5575

----------


## luizdick

olá, estamos enfrentando um problema, em um enlace de 49 Km, no inicio colocamos um par de rb912, e toda noite caia o sinal de -59 para -80 as vezes ate desconectava, então decidimos trocar as RBs por rocket AC lite, continuou mesmo problema, alinhas antenas em modulação baixa abaixamos as antenas "algCom 30" então decidimos trocar os pigtail colocar original da AlgCom deu uma melhorada, parou de cair a noite mas logo de manha cedo o sinal cai para -80 e dentro de meia hora volta pra -59, oque será que ta acontecendo, antenas com defeito, pq radio e pigtail ja foram trocados, estamos querendo comprar essa airfiber 5x pra ver se resolve esse problema, esse enlace tras nosso link principal, 40 MB dedicado Level3, ate chegar aqui no servidor passa por mais dois enlaces de 20 30 km com RB 912 esta tudo normal, pingando a 1 com 40Mb de trafeco, e esse enlace esta nos dando muita dor de cabeça, fora que ping nao baixa de 10..

----------


## HandrigoAntunes

@*JonasMT* quantos MB passando ai no seu ptp ?

----------


## HandrigoAntunes

vou testar um par em bancada hoje!
e estou no aguardo das antenas S45º

a hora que tiver os resultados posto pra vocês!

----------


## JonasMT

220MB down e 80up 50mhz e 163down e 60up 30mhz latencia 0 a 2ms

----------


## HandrigoAntunes

> 220MB down e 80up 50mhz e 163down e 60up 30mhz latencia 0 a 2ms


@JonasMT são 57km certo? voce ta usando as Dish de 34dbi ainda ou ja mudou pra algcom ?

eu estou esperando as antenas proprias do airfiber de 34 dbi mesmo pra testar eles no ptp... abraço

----------


## weslly21

> 220MB down e 80up 50mhz e 163down e 60up 30mhz latencia 0 a 2ms


testou em 50MHZ ?

----------


## JonasMT

> @JonasMT são 57km certo? voce ta usando as Dish de 34dbi ainda ou ja mudou pra algcom ?
> 
> eu estou esperando as antenas proprias do airfiber de 34 dbi mesmo pra testar eles no ptp... abraço


Sim 57km dish 34dbi, tenho os adaptadores 45º aqui parados. Fico uma porcaria com eles.

Minhas algcom chegao na proxima semana 1.2mts inicialmente vou usar as rb912 pra alinhar e deixar fino apos isso devo migrar os af5

@*weslly21* cara ta ai 220mb down e 80up 50mhz e 163down e 60up 30mhz latencia 0 a 2ms

----------


## HandrigoAntunes

> Sim 57km dish 34dbi, tenho os adaptadores 45º aqui parados. Fico uma porcaria com eles.
> 
> Minhas algcom chegao na proxima semana 1.2mts inicialmente vou usar as rb912 pra alinhar e deixar fino apos isso devo migrar os af5
> 
> @*weslly21* cara ta ai 220mb down e 80up 50mhz e 163down e 60up 30mhz latencia 0 a 2ms


Teste de Bancada aqui Hoje com AF5-X
Antes fiz uma simulação com uma tabela que achei na NET:


em 40Mhz modulando somente em 6x



em 50Mhz Maximo que o software diz que passa:



Achei Muito Bacana o Rendimento, vamos Esperar as Antenas Chegar para colocar rodar...
se realmente funcionar assim na torre, vai tirar muita gente do sufoco..rsrs
Abraço Galera  :Wink:

----------


## JonasMT

Essa tabela como poderia lhe dizer.... é nada HAVER. Teoria É teoria.

O AF5-X oque mostrar nesse grafico da direita ele realmente PASSA. Fiz todos os teste em campo com rb nas ponta e ele realmente rende o apresentado.

Agora alem de nao conseguir chegar no nivel de sinal aplicados nessa tabela tbm tem a interferencia resultando em re-envio de pacotes e etc.

Se com as minhas algcom de 1.2mts eu chegar ao 220mb estavel e mesmo latencia atual vixi..... nao vou pensar em digital tao cedo.

----------


## Luspmais

É realmente, é em campo que vamos ver do que o AF5x é capaz.
Aguardando...

----------


## JulianoP

@*luizdick*, acredito que teu problema seja canal poluido. Faz uma analise de espectro nos dois lados antes de escolher o melhor canal. 

Tambem tive problemas que achei que a Rocket AC resolveria - #sqn. Quanto ao AirFiber5X, nao tenho nenhum enlace nesta distância, mas devido ao fato de ele conseguir uma densidade melhor que a RB912, acredito que vai funcionar bem. O único problema dele é a dificuldade em alinhar... tem que fazer com outro radio e depois voce coloca o AirFiber no lugar.

----------


## JonasMT

@*luizdick* sofro do mesmo problema e por incrivel que pareca a rb912 lidava melhor com esse problema. Proximas semanas vou trocar as dish de 34 por algcom de 1.2mts se nao resolver "atenuar bemmm" é partir para digital de 7hgz e antenas de 1.8mts

----------


## JonasMT

Boa madruga? Bom resolvi tirar um tempo e brincar até estrapolar na potencia pra chegar em 8x com minimo de estabilidade visto que o af5-x calcula o rendimento em tempo real.

Achei isso otimo para achar o melhor canal é uma mao na roda, visto que nem se perde tempo com btest.

Ta la 289mb down e 89up 50mhz clico de 75% creio que se conseguir -50 da pra chegar no 320down

----------


## ronei10

> Boa madruga? Bom resolvi tirar um tempo e brincar até estrapolar na potencia pra chegar em 8x com minimo de estabilidade visto que o af5-x calcula o rendimento em tempo real.
> 
> Achei isso otimo para achar o melhor canal é uma mao na roda, visto que nem se perde tempo com btest.
> 
> Ta la 289mb down e 89up 50mhz clico de 75% creio que se conseguir -50 da pra chegar no 320down



Ta ficando lindo de se ver. Bom trabalho

----------


## rfferraz

Parabens! vou pedir 2 pra fazer uma rede nova! em 30km onde ja passo 90mb com APC!
pena q Dilmas a 4k ta foda!



> Boa madruga? Bom resolvi tirar um tempo e brincar até estrapolar na potencia pra chegar em 8x com minimo de estabilidade visto que o af5-x calcula o rendimento em tempo real.
> 
> Achei isso otimo para achar o melhor canal é uma mao na roda, visto que nem se perde tempo com btest.
> 
> Ta la 289mb down e 89up 50mhz clico de 75% creio que se conseguir -50 da pra chegar no 320down

----------


## JonasMT

@*ronei10* obrigado patrao
@*rfferraz* rapaz eu paguei 3.800,00 na epoca do dollar a 3.20 se conseguir hj a esse valor de 4k compre que ta barato

----------


## jonasklatt

Boa noite pessoal,

é possível ativar o "Compliance Test" no AF5-X?

Obrigado

----------


## JonasMT

Ja vem de fabrica liberado!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> é possível ativar o "Compliance Test" no AF5-X?
> 
> Obrigado


Ativa o Licensed.

----------


## delegato

Amigo que antenas esta usando com eles? estou pensando em um par de offset 90cm com alimentador posicionado em 45°.

----------


## delegato

> Boa madruga? Bom resolvi tirar um tempo e brincar até estrapolar na potencia pra chegar em 8x com minimo de estabilidade visto que o af5-x calcula o rendimento em tempo real.
> 
> Achei isso otimo para achar o melhor canal é uma mao na roda, visto que nem se perde tempo com btest.
> 
> Ta la 289mb down e 89up 50mhz clico de 75% creio que se conseguir -50 da pra chegar no 320down


Amigo que antenas esta usando com eles? estou pensando em um par de offset 90cm com alimentador posicionado em 45°.

----------


## JonasMT

Atualmente dish 34 s/ radome, as algcom de 1.2 ja estao na torre só me falta tempo pra ir alinhar.

Se precisar do kit 45º pra usar com as dish o meu ta parado aqui.

----------


## jodrix

> olá, estamos enfrentando um problema, em um enlace de 49 Km, no inicio colocamos um par de rb912, e toda noite caia o sinal de -59 para -80 as vezes ate desconectava, então decidimos trocar as RBs por rocket AC lite, continuou mesmo problema, alinhas antenas em modulação baixa abaixamos as antenas "algCom 30" então decidimos trocar os pigtail colocar original da AlgCom deu uma melhorada, parou de cair a noite mas logo de manha cedo o sinal cai para -80 e dentro de meia hora volta pra -59, oque será que ta acontecendo, antenas com defeito, pq radio e pigtail ja foram trocados, estamos querendo comprar essa airfiber 5x pra ver se resolve esse problema, esse enlace tras nosso link principal, 40 MB dedicado Level3, ate chegar aqui no servidor passa por mais dois enlaces de 20 30 km com RB 912 esta tudo normal, pingando a 1 com 40Mb de trafeco, e esse enlace esta nos dando muita dor de cabeça, fora que ping nao baixa de 10..



Amigo ja passei por isso, não ocorre sempre, mas de vez em quando em determinadas condições atmosféricas (quando esta para chover, um dia antes por ex), o sinal chega a variar até -30 dBm para cima, tenho uma repetidora com rb912 e rádios digitais NEC 7 Ghz e acontece em ambas, as RBs 912 depois que passei para 24v nao notei mais esse efeito... talvez seja coincidência... mas se quiser se aprofundar mais procure por fading e desvanecimento ...

http://www.teleco.com.br/tutoriais/t...g/pagina_2.asp


http://professores.unisanta.br/santana/downloads%5CTelecom%5CSistemas_Telecom%5CRadio%5CCalculo_Radio.pdf

https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CC4QFjADahUKEwjqvZ7XytTIAhWIbB4KHZ1aD7E&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sociesc.org.br%2Fdownload%2F%3Ftipo%3Danx%26count%3D1%26id%3D7297&usg=AFQjCNGGpnxETrfeEkfslFTLETMsjGBpnQ&cad=rja

----------


## JonasMT

O af5-x é menos pior desses que voce cito, mais ainda acontece. Tenho o mesmo problema em 57km, até domingo devo alinhar as algcom de 1.2 e ver se para ou praticamente anula esse problema.

----------


## edirajala

Bom dia a todos, venho acompanhando o tema aqui no forum e resolvi postar aqui minha experiencia de campo, tambem tenho um par de fiber 5x em funcionamento e consegui configurar eles com a ajuda desse topico. 



tem dois dias que estou testando eles, nao sei se configurei corretamente, tambem percebi desvanecimento no período da noite.
Antenas Algcom de 1,2mt
Pigtail algcom
Local com muito ruido de sinal, (Todos os canais ja estao sendo usados).
Com duas rbs 922 no mesmo ponto a ponto estavam passando apenas 35mb e sofria de desconexao constante.

----------


## edirajala

Deixei as taxas de transmissão em auto, nao sei se é a melhor maneira de trabalhar com esses fiber ou se da pra forçar ainda setando manualmente as taxas...

desde ja agradeço a todos os colaboradores.

----------


## JonasMT

Pra conseguir 8x precisa usar 20dbi ou menos de ganho, esta usando quanto mhz?

----------


## edirajala

Estou usando 50 mhz Jonas. vou tentar baixar essa potencia entao pra ver se melhora..

----------


## edirajala

Estou usando 50 mhz Jonas. vou tentar baixar essa potencia entao pra ver se melhora..

----------


## JonasMT

Outra af5-x aceita encrementos de 1 em 1 entao pode tentar um canal por ex: 5723

----------


## edirajala

É verdade... acabei de testar e funciona mesmo... mas..... ajuda em algo??? tao pouco hz de diferença?

----------


## JonasMT

> É verdade... acabei de testar e funciona mesmo... mas..... ajuda em algo??? tao pouco hz de diferença?


Aqui ajudo, conseguir firmar o sinal durantes testes de tcp.

----------


## intervia

> Aqui ajudo, conseguir firmar o sinal durantes testes de tcp.



Olá JonasMT

Sobre as Frequencias de TX e RX sabe como configurar elas cada um em canal diferente?

----------


## JonasMT

> Olá JonasMT
> 
> Sobre as Frequencias de TX e RX sabe como configurar elas cada um em canal diferente?


Essa funçao esta disponivel apenas na versao beta.

----------


## basanin

Boa tarde Jonas,

Você tem como me mandar essa versão beta?

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa tarde Jonas,
> 
> Você tem como me mandar essa versão beta?


Patrao o forum nao deixa anexar ela, entra no forum da ubnt e se cadastra como beta ai so ir na seçao airfiber-beta e fazer o download.

----------


## basanin

Obrigado.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

amigo pode trocar ate a torre, pois isso e frezne, nada vai resolver.. FREZNEL




> Amigo ja passei por isso, não ocorre sempre, mas de vez em quando em determinadas condições atmosféricas (quando esta para chover, um dia antes por ex), o sinal chega a variar até -30 dBm para cima, tenho uma repetidora com rb912 e rádios digitais NEC 7 Ghz e acontece em ambas, as RBs 912 depois que passei para 24v nao notei mais esse efeito... talvez seja coincidência... mas se quiser se aprofundar mais procure por fading e desvanecimento ...
> 
> http://www.teleco.com.br/tutoriais/t...g/pagina_2.asp
> 
> 
> http://professores.unisanta.br/santana/downloads%5CTelecom%5CSistemas_Telecom%5CRadio%5CCalculo_Radio.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CC4QFjADahUKEwjqvZ7XytTIAhWIbB4KHZ1aD7E&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sociesc.org.br%2Fdownload%2F%3Ftipo%3Danx%26count%3D1%26id%3D7297&usg=AFQjCNGGpnxETrfeEkfslFTLETMsjGBpnQ&cad=rja

----------


## railton

Jonas, conseguiu fazer o alinhamento com as antenas da algcom?

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, conseguiu fazer o alinhamento com as antenas da algcom?


Consegui sim, de -58 consegui chegar chegar a -52 depois de quase 8hr de alinhamento fino em uma das ponta falta a outra ainda. Consegui chegar em 320mb de down em 50mhz.

Porem no momento preciso de apenas coisa de 80/25 entao esta rodando em 30mhz, porem nao resolveu meu problema de fading =/

Estou juntando para huawei de 6.5 c/ parabolas de 1.8 pra dormir em paz!

Tenho um de 46km com dish 34 e tbm sofro com fading bem menos que nesse de 56km mas ainda sofro principalmente com chuva forte durante a noite, se voce puder trocar por de 1.2 é mais garantido.

----------


## railton

Estou para fechar um enlace de 40km para passar o maximo de banda possível estou querendo compra a algcom de 1.2 pra ver se vai da certo.

Sera que ir direto com o huawei de 6.5 c/ parabolas de 1.8 seria uma boa, hoje em dia esta custando quanto este radio?

Aguardo

----------


## JonasMT

6.5 com parabolas de 1.8 + fonte retificadores + licença da antel se nao vai gastar menos de 36mil

Algcom de 1.2 paguei 6.000,00 c/ frete e af5-x 4.000,00 mas me arependo e deveria ter dado esse dinheiro de entrada no digital pois é outro patamar de radio.

Essa sua visada ai nao ta legal nao.

----------


## Pirigoso

quem quiser comprar tenho para venda par de AF5X mais Dish34 original com radome RFARMOR mais Dish30 Radome RF ARMOR + kit45 e tbm Antena 23DBI AF5X + PigTail Blindado Ubnt para AF5X


AS DISH tudo homologada WDC

----------


## railton

@*JonasMT*, você conseguiu passar quantos de down e up quantos megas de trafico real, e qual a latência

Aguardo

----------


## JonasMT

290mb tcp com rbs nas ponta.

----------


## teresopolis

> 6.5 com parabolas de 1.8 + fonte retificadores + licença da antel se nao vai gastar menos de 36mil
> 
> Algcom de 1.2 paguei 6.000,00 c/ frete e af5-x 4.000,00 mas me arependo e deveria ter dado esse dinheiro de entrada no digital pois é outro patamar de radio.
> 
> Essa sua visada ai nao ta legal nao.


Boa noite,
Cara se ta enganado, acabei de comprar não chegou ainda um enlace SIAE 7GHZ para 440Mbps com antenas completinho menos os retificadores que comprei usado no ML tudo por 20.000,00 dilmas.... Fui ver a tal da vaquinha mimosa e tiveram a cara de pau de me cobrar 15.000,00 dilmas em uma enlacezinho desse, não pensei duas vezes parti logo para licenciado. Os caras perderam a noção das coisas, preço de enlace licenciado.... por isso que o mercado tá uma mercadoria, nego quer ficar rico da noite pro dia....Fica a minha dica, licenciado... não importa a marca...

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa noite,
> Cara se ta enganado, acabei de comprar não chegou ainda um enlace SIAE 7GHZ para 440Mbps com antenas completinho menos os retificadores que comprei usado no ML tudo por 20.000,00 dilmas.... Fui ver a tal da vaquinha mimosa e tiveram a cara de pau de me cobrar 15.000,00 dilmas em uma enlacezinho desse, não pensei duas vezes parti logo para licenciado. Os caras perderam a noção das coisas, preço de enlace licenciado.... por isso que o mercado tá uma mercadoria, nego quer ficar rico da noite pro dia....Fica a minha dica, licenciado... não importa a marca...


Po parabens fez um puta negocio, pois cotei huawei 6.5 sem retificadores e parabolas 16 mil + 15.600,00 2x 1.8mts ideal + 3.500,00 retificadoras + algo proximo de 5 mil licença junto anatel!

Passa com folga dos 36 mil

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Boa noite,
> Cara se ta enganado, acabei de comprar não chegou ainda um enlace SIAE 7GHZ para 440Mbps com antenas completinho menos os retificadores que comprei usado no ML tudo por 20.000,00 dilmas.... Fui ver a tal da vaquinha mimosa e tiveram a cara de pau de me cobrar 15.000,00 dilmas em uma enlacezinho desse, não pensei duas vezes parti logo para licenciado. Os caras perderam a noção das coisas, preço de enlace licenciado.... por isso que o mercado tá uma mercadoria, nego quer ficar rico da noite pro dia....Fica a minha dica, licenciado... não importa a marca...


Cara , me desculpa mas estás completamente ERRADO na tua afirmação...
os tais "enlacezinhos" que vc cita...são rádios de alta tecnologia,de alta performance, MIMO 4X4 que dá de laço em muito radio licenciado que tem por ae..

Se nunca usou, não fala besteira. Isso aqui é um fórum sério, Eu conheci a Mimosa nos EUA, em santa clara na califórnia, e te garanto que os caras tem tecnologia de sobra por um preço muito baixo. 
O úNICO problema que temos é que no Brasil tudo que é bom, é CARO.
Concordo que temos um mercado que explora os provedores, agora não vem falar mal de uma marca que nunca usasse, porque se usares, com certeza você se arrependeria do que falasse.
Eu uso SIAE, CERAGON, NEC entre outros rádios em nossa rede, e te digo, o MIMOSA B5C bate em banda os "super radios licenciados " que como vc mesmo disse , não saem por menos de 20K ou mais.
Mais respeito com uma marca que tem Qualidade e que venceu o premio de inovação tecnológica de 2015.
Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

Cara nao adianta, eu só uso "radinho" 5.8 e lhe digo, sao tudo praticamente porcaria do mesmo saco.

SIM PORCARIA, enlace acima de 40km com qualidade e principalmente ESTABILIDADE nao ADIANTA meter radinho.

Tenho enlace de 56km tinha dish 34 c/ rb912 aaaa é alinhamento pois bem consegui é -54 areas rural sem poluiçao 126mb durante sol quente, qualquer chuvinha se foi o link.

Pois bem, testei epmp,rb921,rb922 e por ultimo af5-x "que EM TODOS" testes que EU acompanhe em forum gringo e ambiente poluido a vaquinha perdeu.

Tbm fico um caca durante chuva, fui la gastei mais 7mil em parabolas de 1.2 algcom. Melhoro um pouco resolveu? NAO pq é radinho todos os outros 5 provedores que passo ali no mesmo ponto só RESOLVEU com digital. Eu vou fazer oque? Huawei + rfs 1.8 lembrando nao é VISADA, mas brasil É CONTINENTAL e cada clima tem seus pros e contras. E aqui só tem contra kkkkk

Nao estou falando que nao presta! So falo que nao vale 12mil dilmas, mas nem aqui nem na china. Com essa grana junta e compra um radio de verdade, pq se fosse bom mesmo as grande estariao usando nao é verdade?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Cara nao adianta, eu só uso "radinho" 5.8 e lhe digo, sao tudo praticamente porcaria do mesmo saco.
> 
> SIM PORCARIA, enlace acima de 40km com qualidade e principalmente ESTABILIDADE nao ADIANTA meter radinho.
> 
> Tenho enlace de 56km tinha dish 34 c/ rb912 aaaa é alinhamento pois bem consegui é -54 areas rural sem poluiçao 126mb durante sol quente, qualquer chuvinha se foi o link.
> 
> Pois bem, testei epmp,rb921,rb922 e por ultimo af5-x "que EM TODOS" testes que EU acompanhe em forum gringo e ambiente poluido a vaquinha perdeu.
> 
> Tbm fico um caca durante chuva, fui la gastei mais 7mil em parabolas de 1.2 algcom. Melhoro um pouco resolveu? NAO pq é radinho todos os outros 5 provedores que passo ali no mesmo ponto só RESOLVEU com digital. Eu vou fazer oque? Huawei + rfs 1.8 lembrando nao é VISADA, mas brasil É CONTINENTAL e cada clima tem seus pros e contras. E aqui só tem contra kkkkk
> ...


Jonas, concordo muito contigo na questão do preço, pois nos EUA o mesmo radio tu compras por US$500,00 , sim, quinhentos dólares.
O Brasileiro tem mania de querer ganhar dinheiro fácil e cobram o que cobram...infelizmente.
Quanto à tecnologia, é indiscutível que o rádio é superior a qualquer outro 5.8 que conheças. pelo visto não conheces nada desse rádio. seria interessante te atualizar um pouco, quem sabe conhecer novas tecnologias como o Mimo 4x4 que é a tecnologia utilizada pelo rádio. você com certeza falaria bem do radio.
Temos muitos AF 5X na nossa rede , rodando 100% em ambiente altamente poluído de RF, e alguns Mimosa B5C e não ví problema algum com os rádios. ao contrario, só nos trouxe mais banda e mais estabilidade.
Os AF 5X melhoraram bastante com a ultima firmware lançada pela ubnt. 
Se tens grana pra pagar 40mil em um par de NEC, ou outra marca, beleza, mas os provedores aqui no forum precisam de soluções em 5ghz que entreguem banda com qualidade, e isso meu amigo, temos poucos fabricantes que fazem.
Esses dias tivemos um evento climatico aqui no sul que derrubou até os Links dos radios Licenciados de 40mil (SIAE ,CERAGON) foi punk o negócio. se não tivessemos os mimosa b5c como backup teríamos perdido muito mais...eles que seguraram a rede . eu acredito sim que os radios fazem e farão a diferença.
Abraço.

----------


## sosouteiro

Afinal de contas, o AF5X é TDD ou FDD? No site da UBNT eles mostram claramente que ele é (ou pode ser) FDD. Tem alguém usando assim, FDD? Se sim, alguma melhora, em relação ao modo TDD (espero que sim, e pra melhor!).

Como é latência do rádio quando está com tráfego sobre ele? Não digo tráfego de 20Mb ~ 40Mb. Digo tráfego, mesmo! 100Mb, 150Mb, 200Mb. Quantos clientes por trás do rádio (PPS)?

Precisamos desse tipo de informação! Não ficar discutindo se licenciado é melhor, igual ou pior, não!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Afinal de contas, o AF5X é TDD ou FDD? No site da UBNT eles mostram claramente que ele é (ou pode ser) FDD. Tem alguém usando assim, FDD? Se sim, alguma melhora, em relação ao modo TDD (espero que sim, e pra melhor!).
> 
> Como é latência do rádio quando está com tráfego sobre ele? Não digo tráfego de 20Mb ~ 40Mb. Digo tráfego, mesmo! 100Mb, 150Mb, 200Mb. Quantos clientes por trás do rádio (PPS)?
> 
> Precisamos desse tipo de informação! Não ficar discutindo se licenciado é melhor, igual ou pior, não!


Bom, muita gente não sabe configurar um rádio desse porte, acha que colocar qualquer antena resolve...
Quando BEM configurado, como os nossos enlaces , esse rádio passa muita banda!!! e com baixa latência. 

Com mais de 100mb de trafego e sinal -50 a latência média fica em 3 a 8ms.
O importante no AF 5X é estabilizar os canais, mesmo que baixando o MCS ou no caso do AF 5X o dutty cycle, quando corretamente configurado o rádio é excelente pra Backhaul.
Os Mimosa B5C , por exemplo, tem uma latência melhor, fixa em 2ms mesmo com tráfego de 140Mb por exemplo. nesse rádio vc seta a latência conforme a distância, e tem 2ms, 4ms e 8ms pra trabalhar.
Eu recomendo sim o AF 5X pro provedor que quer uma solução pra mais banda em troca de um rocket m5 por exemplo, a diferença pra melhor é muito maior.
Em todos os PTP que fizemos com esse modelo de rádio, nenhum tivemos problema.mesmo em áreas onde o espectro estava altamente poluído, foi possível trafegar mais megas por enlace. 
o IMPORTANTE é respeitar a tabela de conectividade e sensibilidade do rádio, que mostra o nivel de sinal ideal pra cada tipo de modulação.
Enfim, o equipamento é muito bom, se bem configurado. NÃO adianta nada colocar o rádio em um PTP de sinal -70 e achar que vai ser ótimo, pq não vai.
Esse tipo de rádio tem máxima performance trabalhando com sinais entre -40 e -59dbm. Tudo isso com potência baixa e ótima latência.

Mais uma informação, conforme a ubiquiti o tempo padrão do rádio sem tráfego é de 2.0ms. (pag 25 do guia do radio) é só ler!!
https://dl.ubnt.com/guides/airfiber/airFiber_X_UG.pdf
Abraço!

----------


## luizdick

bom e o seguinte em questão o fadding, que agente sofria, compramos uma algcom 34, com rb912, e mudamos de 24v pra 12v, parou os problemas, tem 4 meses que não cai mais o sinal, estávamos antes com alcom31, e 24v, nao sei se tem haver alguma coisa, mas depois que trocamos as antenas e colocamos 5 metros mais baixo, seguindo instruções do radio mobile, aqui estamos na e época das chuvas, vamos ver na época da seca se o problema vai voltar. E estamos com planos de por esse af5x pra passar mais banda.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> bom e o seguinte em questão o fadding, que agente sofria, compramos uma algcom 34, com rb912, e mudamos de 24v pra 12v, parou os problemas, tem 4 meses que não cai mais o sinal, estávamos antes com alcom31, e 24v, nao sei se tem haver alguma coisa, mas depois que trocamos as antenas e colocamos 5 metros mais baixo, seguindo instruções do radio mobile, aqui estamos na e época das chuvas, vamos ver na época da seca se o problema vai voltar. E estamos com planos de por esse af5x pra passar mais banda.


Luiz, bom dia,
Aqui usamos AF5 e AF5X em grande parte da rede, além de SIAE, CERAGON e Huawei.
O que posso te dizer do AF-5X é que é um radio Excelente.
Recomendo as antenas Slant (polarização cruzada) para best performance deste equipamento.
Aqui usamos o modelo de 31dbi blindada da wavelan.com.br
É possivel melhorar muito teus enlaces se usares desta maneira.
Abraço.

----------


## Cae7ano

@*leandrolopeswifi* e @*JonasMT* como estão lidando com as poucas bandas (frequências) disponíveis no AF-5X e problemas com DFS?

Eu vi que o @*JonasMT* não teve um rendimento como esperando usando o conversor pra 45°, e você @*leandrolopeswifi*?

----------


## JonasMT

@*Cae7ano* resolvi comprando huawei, devo instalar em 15d.

----------


## Cae7ano

> @*Cae7ano* resolvi comprando huawei, devo instalar em 15d.


kkkkkk Aí sim! O pacote de retificadores, antenas, cabos, suportes, ODUs, ficou em quanto?
Cotou as soluções em forma de aluguel com possibilidade de compra? SIAE, Wi2Be..

----------


## JonasMT

> kkkkkk Aí sim! O pacote de retificadores, antenas, cabos, suportes, ODUs, ficou em quanto?
> Cotou as soluções em forma de aluguel com possibilidade de compra? SIAE, Wi2Be..


Nao gostei das soluçoes de Aluguel da Wi2Be, muito caro para pouca banda.

SIAE nao achei representante e comprar direto só vejo falar mal.

Precisava de um radio com possibilidade de 2+0 para gastar pouco em futura expansao acabei ficando com huawei 905v2 c/ 480mb e 900mb em 2+0
Valores vaira um pouco pois a ponto que vou usar com painel solar, mas completo ja com shelter e etc a brincadeira chego perto de 90mil. Fora as taxas da anatel e mao de obra/deslocamente para montar.

----------


## Cae7ano

> Nao gostei das soluçoes de Aluguel da Wi2Be, muito caro para pouca banda.
> 
> SIAE nao achei representante e comprar direto só vejo falar mal.
> 
> Precisava de um radio com possibilidade de 2+0 para gastar pouco em futura expansao acabei ficando com huawei 905v2 c/ 480mb e 900mb em 2+0
> Valores vaira um pouco pois a ponto que vou usar com painel solar, mas completo ja com shelter e etc a brincadeira chego perto de 90mil. Fora as taxas da anatel e mao de obra/deslocamente para montar.


Jhonny - http://lumitelecom.com.br (SIAE) / As soluções são interessantes e um pouco mais em conta do que Wi2Be. Fechou Huawei com a Premier?

----------


## JonasMT

> Jhonny - http://lumitelecom.com.br (SIAE) / As soluções são interessantes e um pouco mais em conta do que Wi2Be. Fechou Huawei com a Premier?


Lumitelecom foi responde meu pedido de orçamento quase 1 mes depois. Pessoal que vende radio digital me parece que nao faz muita questao, mesmo o pagamento sendo a vista.

Pessoal da WDC nunca me retorno, agoratelecom idem.

Enfim fechei com Marcony da tudoparaprovedor, assim que fizer caixa pego mais 2 pares pra fechar o restante do enlace.

----------


## carlosallan

Para um Ponto a Ponto de 16Km utilizando AF-5X, qual seria melhor antena? Com a Dish de 30 teria problemas?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> @*leandrolopeswifi* e @*JonasMT* como estão lidando com as poucas bandas (frequências) disponíveis no AF-5X e problemas com DFS?
> 
> Eu vi que o @*JonasMT* não teve um rendimento como esperando usando o conversor pra 45°, e você @*leandrolopeswifi*?



Nosso rendimento por enquanto está excelente.
todos os links com média de 200/200. 
sinal é muito melhor que antena comum (v+h).

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Para um Ponto a Ponto de 16Km utilizando AF-5X, qual seria melhor antena? Com a Dish de 30 teria problemas?


5828 DPBL
5831DPBL Slant.
Qualquer uma delas vc fecha com qualidade o enlace.

----------


## JonasMT

> Nosso rendimento por enquanto está excelente.
> todos os links com média de 200/200. 
> sinal é muito melhor que antena comum (v+h).


Aqui so tive problemas TX e RX com diferença de até 12dbi, estou passei para algcom de 1.2 e agora migrando pra huawei.

Tenho 1kit pra dish tiver interesse me chama winbox

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Aqui so tive problemas TX e RX com diferença de até 12dbi, estou passei para algcom de 1.2 e agora migrando pra huawei.
> 
> Tenho 1kit pra dish tiver interesse me chama winbox


Interessante seu relato.....e bem estranho tambem...essa diferença.
Nossos testes demonstraram o contrario, uma estabilidade ótima em ambiente ruidoso.
Pode acontecer se a antena não for montada 100% correta. qualquer diferença de 1 grau ou menos gera uma diferença de sinal.

----------


## JonasMT

> Interessante seu relato.....e bem estranho tambem...essa diferença.
> Nossos testes demonstraram o contrario, uma estabilidade ótima em ambiente ruidoso.
> Pode acontecer se a antena não for montada 100% correta. qualquer diferença de 1 grau ou menos gera uma diferença de sinal.


Estranho mesmo pq sou perfeccionista e meus suportes para dish tem todo o controle de nivel no proprio suporte. Foi voltar o kit 90º sinal igual inclussive passando 290down por 100 e pouco up.

----------


## rafaelplis

Primeiro Testes Com AFX5 Espectro muito poluído, 
Antena dish 30, Melhor Freqüência que achei,
segunda etapa e alinhamento
estou aberto a sugestões 

Ante do AFX5 usava RB922

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Então, se está aberto a sugestões, eu indico:
1- seleciona antena gain = 0
2- seleciona 19dbm dos dois lados (com 19dbm em canal limpo consegues até 8x).
3- seleciona 4x fixo (sem modo automatico) dos dois lados.. (FAZER ISTO EM MODO TEST PRIIMEIRO,OK)
4- Achar um canal que as duas linhas fiquem iguais (usa 50% primeiro pra alinhar bem ele no dutty cycle).
É isso!
5- Usa antenas duplas e blindadas com radome!
Roda um AIRVIEW por 15min da freq 5180 a 5940 e posta ae...podemos analisar e te ajudar a usar o melhor canal e canalização possivel.
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Bom Dia pessoal,
Um exemplo de espectro poluido onde o AF 5X trafegou muito bem...apesar dos problemas de falta de visada e poluição de espectro.

Neste trecho tivemos bastante dificuldade em utilizar o máximo do equipamento, sendo necessário testar em 20mhz, 40mhz e 50mhz. Como queríamos estabilidade, e precisava pouca banda, ficou setado em 20mhz mesmo, devido a uma pequena obstrução de arvores no meio do caminho do enlace.
Os canais altos não usamos pois serão utilizados por outros enlaces.
Enlace> 17km
sinal> -64
ruido> -111dbm
Antenas> 31db dupla com radome shield e Slant.


Abraço a todos.

----------


## rafaelplis

> Então, se está aberto a sugestões, eu indico:
> 1- seleciona antena gain = 0
> 2- seleciona 19dbm dos dois lados (com 19dbm em canal limpo consegues até 8x).
> 3- seleciona 4x fixo (sem modo automatico) dos dois lados.. (FAZER ISTO EM MODO TEST PRIIMEIRO,OK)
> 4- Achar um canal que as duas linhas fiquem iguais (usa 50% primeiro pra alinhar bem ele no dutty cycle).
> É isso!
> 5- Usa antenas duplas e blindadas com radome!
> Roda um AIRVIEW por 15min da freq 5180 a 5940 e posta ae...podemos analisar e te ajudar a usar o melhor canal e canalização possivel.
> Abraço.


Ok, vou fazer uma analise na Madrugada pra postar AIRVIEW, 
dos requisito, fiz quase todos, um dos lados já está com Shiel +Dish 30, tenho que colocar no outro ponto, uma coisa que acontece durante o período de Pico a noite e o Nível do Sinal e tudo cai também não chega a ficar off, mas o desempenho cai muito, estava em 30 mhz ai mudei para 20 mhz e ficou na mesma coisa , sinal ruim e desempenho ruim, mas isso só no horário de pico depois volta ao normal

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Ok, vou fazer uma analise na Madrugada pra postar AIRVIEW, 
> dos requisito, fiz quase todos, um dos lados já está com Shiel +Dish 30, tenho que colocar no outro ponto, uma coisa que acontece durante o período de Pico a noite e o Nível do Sinal e tudo cai também não chega a ficar off, mas o desempenho cai muito, estava em 30 mhz ai mudei para 20 mhz e ficou na mesma coisa , sinal ruim e desempenho ruim, mas isso só no horário de pico depois volta ao normal


Então tche, não é pra acontecer isso ,ok.
Tem algum problema ae!!
Airfibers AF5X pelo menos nos links que usamos, não temos essa queda de performance.
O Airview é bem importante, pois mostra os canais já utilizados. isso é fundamental para construir um ptp estável.
Deixa rodando por uns 10min se possivel ok.
Abraço.

----------


## rafaelplis

> Então tche, não é pra acontecer isso ,ok.
> Tem algum problema ae!!
> Airfibers AF5X pelo menos nos links que usamos, não temos essa queda de performance.
> O Airview é bem importante, pois mostra os canais já utilizados. isso é fundamental para construir um ptp estável.
> Deixa rodando por uns 10min se possivel ok.
> Abraço.


Instalei a Shield hoje, sinal diminuiu um pouco, mas nesse instante o cenario está ruim, chega perto das Nove Horas da Noite começa, e sempre nesse mesmo Horário, não consigo entender, cai o sinal cai tudo, agora as 8 horas estava 64 
65 de sinal, agora isso !!

Isso Perto das 9 da noite



A leitura do Spectro em um dos lados
Slave




Depois dos ponto críticos

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Instalei a Shield hoje, sinal diminuiu um pouco, mas nesse instante o cenario está ruim, chega perto das Nove Horas da Noite começa, e sempre nesse mesmo Horário, não consigo entender, cai o sinal cai tudo, agora as 8 horas estava 64 
> 65 de sinal, agora isso !!
> 
> Isso Perto das 9 da noite
> 
> 
> 
> A leitura do Spectro em um dos lados
> Slave
> ...



Algumas considerações...
Esse enlace tem 100% de visada??? não tem nada entre eles? predio, vegetação? alguma obstrução na torre?
Tem algum outro Airfiber perto dos seus nos dois pontos??

Muda para 20mhz e seleciona um canal entre 5410 e 5480. 
A potencia fixa em 19dbm dos dois lados;
Faz um teste no canal mais alto que conseguires 5940 por exemplo.
Poste os resultados.
Baixa pra 2X e ve como fica (fixo em 2x.). depois podes ir subindo ,ok.

----------


## rafaelplis

> Algumas considerações...
> Esse enlace tem 100% de visada??? não tem nada entre eles? predio, vegetação? alguma obstrução na torre?
> Tem algum outro Airfiber perto dos seus nos dois pontos??
> 
> Muda para 20mhz e seleciona um canal entre 5410 e 5480. 
> A potencia fixa em 19dbm dos dois lados;
> Faz um teste no canal mais alto que conseguires 5940 por exemplo.
> Poste os resultados.
> Baixa pra 2X e ve como fica (fixo em 2x.). depois podes ir subindo ,ok.



Realmente, o que eu estou desconfiado e obstrução de visada, achei um ponto em uma mata no meio do caminho, mas o estranho e que só durante um período da noite, será que a obstrução causaria isso? não era pra ficar ruim o tempo todo?
olhas imagem, Airlink e Google Earth

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Boa noite rafaelplis..
Para que possa te dizer com certeza qual o problema, preciso logar nos rádios durante a noite.
consegues isso? eu analiso pra vc e te passo qual é o provável problema.
Quanto à visada, tá tranquilo. voce passa bem alto sobre as arvores.
Pode ser feito é um re-alinhamento da vertical dos radios, até se chegar em um nível de sinal mais forte. 
segue meu e-mail: [email protected]
posso dar uma olhada ainda hoje se precisares.
Abraço.

----------


## rafaelplis

> Boa noite rafaelplis..
> Para que possa te dizer com certeza qual o problema, preciso logar nos rádios durante a noite.
> consegues isso? eu analiso pra vc e te passo qual é o provável problema.
> Quanto à visada, tá tranquilo. voce passa bem alto sobre as arvores.
> Pode ser feito é um re-alinhamento da vertical dos radios, até se chegar em um nível de sinal mais forte. 
> segue meu e-mail: [email protected]
> posso dar uma olhada ainda hoje se precisares.
> Abraço.


Agradeço a Atenção, mas Alinhamento descartei refiz em ambos os lados, levando em consideração o meu spectro vou levar o PTP para uma outra Região mas Livre pra fazer o teste, mas minha tormenta continua.
Habilitei o TDD hoje não surtiu muito efeito, o AF5X e excelente quando esta em condições ideais mas piso de ruido muito Alto só esta me atrapalhando e acho que tem obstrução no meio do caminho estou a procura de um binoculo pra tentar olhar o enlace e verificar realmente se e isso!! 
as torres tem 28m no Master e 22m no Slave por isso desconfio da obstrução

Agradeço ao amigo, pela a atençã, o periodo que acontece isso e sempre a noite das 19:00 ate as 23:00 depois não ocorre, creio pelo fato de ser o horário de pico onde todos Rádios aqui estão a todo vapor

----------


## luizdick

o melhor programa para calcular enlaces longos, e o Radio mobile, ele bem configurado e top, da pra saber a altura da torre, configura o tipo de radio, veja um exemplo, que no earth pensei que dava, mas olha pelo radio mobile

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho o mesmo problema com af5-x periodo da noite começa a dor de cabeça, tbm ja tinha o mesmo problema com rb912 nao visada ok, 56km algcom de 1.2 creio o mais provavel seja fading

----------


## Coliseu

vou dar minha pequena contribuição em relação a testes que fiz com airfibe 5x, lembrando cada cenario a coisa funciona diferente, enfim tenho um enlace de 23 km com 1 par de rb 921 ac, 2 antenas rocket dish 1 com 30dbi de ganho com radome e pigs da própria antena "originais ubnt" a outra de 34dbi com radome e pigs da própria rocket, estava pretendendo passar mais banda, lembrando que acredito que os 200megas que estava passando com as rbs para mim já é uma proeza, mas pesquisando resolvi testar a airfibe 5x, ate mesmo pela facilidade de somente trocar os equipamentos, pelo preço do par da airfibe a minha conclusão "no meu cenário" e que não compensa pelo alto custo e desempenho praticamente igual aos das rbs 921 que ja estavam lá, para especificar melhor, a largura de banda do canal e de 50 mhz, isso e relativamente melhor que as rbs que ocupam 80mhz com os mesmos 200m chegando a 210m "maximo", porem em nv2 com tudo bem configuradinho as rbs conseguem o mesmo throughput, em um ambiente poluido, com 30% do valor!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> vou dar minha pequena contribuição em relação a testes que fiz com airfibe 5x, lembrando cada cenario a coisa funciona diferente, enfim tenho um enlace de 23 km com 1 par de rb 921 ac, 2 antenas rocket dish 1 com 30dbi de ganho com radome e pigs da própria antena "originais ubnt" a outra de 34dbi com radome e pigs da própria rocket, estava pretendendo passar mais banda, lembrando que acredito que os 200megas que estava passando com as rbs para mim já é uma proeza, mas pesquisando resolvi testar a airfibe 5x, ate mesmo pela facilidade de somente trocar os equipamentos, pelo preço do par da airfibe a minha conclusão "no meu cenário" e que não compensa pelo alto custo e desempenho praticamente igual aos das rbs 921 que ja estavam lá, para especificar melhor, a largura de banda do canal e de 50 mhz, isso e relativamente melhor que as rbs que ocupam 80mhz com os mesmos 200m chegando a 210m "maximo", porem em nv2 com tudo bem configuradinho as rbs conseguem o mesmo throughput, em um ambiente poluido, com 30% do valor!



Coliseu,tudo bem?
Então, voce configurou como os seus af5x?
Qual a potencia usada?
qual o dutty cycle usado?
setou a modulação ou deixou em automático?
Existem muitos fatores que influenciam neste rádio amigo...principalmente a potência.
Como sei disso? tenho 40 pares na minha rede sobre minha responsabilidade direta.fora outros 20 pares de AF5 que configurei e rodam perfeitos.
Por isso testei muito e muito antes de dizer que conheço a fundo estes rádios.
Se quiser ajuda posso tentar melhorar isso pra vc,blz? estamos aqui pra isso!!
Mas na teoria o AF 5X é pra dar mais banda que as 921.

----------


## Coliseu

isso mesmo concordo plenamente! e para dar mais banda e não somente mais banda como melhor latência e maior estabilidade ate porque e um equipamento beeem mais caro ! mas enfim na pratica isso não aconteceu 'no meu cenário".
sobre as configurações o que posso te responder; primeiro atualizei para o ultimo firmware depois deixei passando o airview, o resutado do airview confirmou o uso do canal que eu já estava usando na rb 921 ac, mas claro não me dei por satisfeito, com muuita calma sai testando todas as larguras de banda 10 a 50, todas as modulações, poténcias, nas quais a que ficou melhor para mim foi 21dbm de potencia sinal -55, dividi tx- rx em canais diferentes para testar, duty cycle 25%, latência ate que me agradou mas não ficou muito diferente da rb "que já uso" .
porque dei o meu parecer de "não compensa" justamente por conta do preço exageradamente caro em um equipamento que funciona "ligeiramente" melhor que um de custo beem inferior, ou seja não tem custo x beneficio, o camarada vai lá e vê um equipamento que custa em media 6k o par, ai pensa "como eu" puxa se estou tirando 200m "200m down 50m up latência media 6ms em nv2" de uma rb 921 ac, com essa "airfibe-x" no minimo depois de tudo configurado certinho vou para 300m, e ai onde muitos se enganam!
lembrando sou muito cauteloso e alem de pesquisar muito testo tudo de todas as formas ate chegar a um parecer, porém claro, tenho minhas limitações. só relembrando de novo! isso meu cenário (extremamente poluído)

----------


## Coliseu



----------


## Coliseu



----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> isso mesmo concordo plenamente! e para dar mais banda e não somente mais banda como melhor latência e maior estabilidade ate porque e um equipamento beeem mais caro ! mas enfim na pratica isso não aconteceu 'no meu cenário".
> sobre as configurações o que posso te responder; primeiro atualizei para o ultimo firmware depois deixei passando o airview, o resutado do airview confirmou o uso do canal que eu já estava usando na rb 921 ac, mas claro não me dei por satisfeito, com muuita calma sai testando todas as larguras de banda 10 a 50, todas as modulações, poténcias, nas quais a que ficou melhor para mim foi 21dbm de potencia sinal -55, dividi tx- rx em canais diferentes para testar, duty cycle 25%, latência ate que me agradou mas não ficou muito diferente da rb "que já uso" .
> porque dei o meu parecer de "não compensa" justamente por conta do preço exageradamente caro em um equipamento que funciona "ligeiramente" melhor que um de custo beem inferior, ou seja não tem custo x beneficio, o camarada vai lá e vê um equipamento que custa em media 6k o par, ai pensa "como eu" puxa se estou tirando 200m "200m down 50m up latência media 6ms em nv2" de uma rb 921 ac, com essa "airfibe-x" no minimo depois de tudo configurado certinho vou para 300m, e ai onde muitos se enganam!
> lembrando sou muito cauteloso e alem de pesquisar muito testo tudo de todas as formas ate chegar a um parecer, porém claro, tenho minhas limitações. só relembrando de novo! isso meu cenário (extremamente poluído)


Blz, bacana teu relato. isso só acrescenta e traz mais informação pra todos nós.
poderias postar um print desse airview que fizesse?
No que puder te ajudar conta comigo,blz.
Tenho tido bastante sucesso com os AF 5X e AF5 por aqui, mesmo em ambientes extremamente poluidos.

----------


## JonasMT

Faço em 56km 270mb down e 100 e poucos up, realmente cada cenario é diferente!

----------


## ft1993

boa noite pessoal, comprei o par de af5x, configurei na bancada tudo blz se conectaram, subi na torre nao conecta de jeito nenhum, mexi em tudo que é config e nao houve maneira de estabelecer o ptp, segue as imagens das ultimas config que usei, se alguém tem alguma solução... obrigado

----------


## JonasMT

Parceiro elas sao bem chata.... Esse ptp ja tava alinhado?

----------


## ft1993

sim, tinha 2 rocket no lugar, acabei trocando com antena e tudo para af5x e antena 30dbi s45, coloquei ela na torre, em seguida deu o indicador de sinal cheio quando eu liguei o poe, eu estava na torre, baixei e não estavam conectadas mais, mexi em todas configurações e não houve jeito...

----------


## ft1993

acabei tirando o gps, fiz de tudo e nada

----------


## ft1993

ptp 2 km com visada

----------


## Luspmais

> sim, tinha 2 rocket no lugar, acabei trocando com antena e tudo para af5x e antena 30dbi s45, coloquei ela na torre, em seguida deu o indicador de sinal cheio quando eu liguei o poe, eu estava na torre, baixei e não estavam conectadas mais, mexi em todas configurações e não houve jeito...


Pode ser esse o motivo, acompanhei um amigo na instalação destes AirFiber.
Ele só conseguiu fechar depois que colocou Rocket M5 para alinhar as antenas e depois só trocou pelos AirFiber.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

RADAR DETECT quer dizer que o equipamento está enxergando algum local onde o sinal está batendo em algum local.....
ex: se colocas o AF5 em algum predio, e ele fica no meio do predio,em vez de ficar na borda, ele dá radar detect...
O Correto é sempre usar o AF5 longe de qualquer estrutura e acima do 2 a 3m acima da laje (se for em predio).
O excesso de potencia também pode influenciar. comece alinhando ele com 30dbm dos dois lados.podes subir até 43dbm (desde que não haja outro MASTER no mesmo local.
o ALinhamento lateral (vertical) do af5 é extremamente importante. solte os parafusos laterais dele e comece um alinhamento a 90º e vá alinhando pra cima e pra baixo.
Sete country brazil e use canais de tx e rx invertidos.
Ex:
AF 5 PONTA A - link de 5km
SSID: SUPERLINK
POT: 33dbm
CANALIZAÇAO: 50MHZ (PODES USAR 30MHZ PRA ENVIAR E 50MHZ PRA RECEBER. O QUE FIZER NO PONTO A TEM QUE CONFIGURAR IGUAL NO AF5 PONTA B )
FULLDUPLEX 
FULLDUPLEX
FREQ TX > 5800
FREQ RX > 5450
(Importante usar duas frequencias em ambinetes interferidos e canalização menor , tipo 20mhz).
4X AUTOMATICO
gps ligado sempre!!

PONTA B:
INVERTE AS FREQUENCIAS .....
O TX DO PONTA A VAI NO RX DA PONTA B E VICE VERSA.
Alinhamento sempre preferencialmente na mesma altura os dois lados. se nao for possivel precisa alinhar fino a vertical.
RECOMENDO que comece o alinhamento com 20MHZ e canais como 5800 e 5830.
Aqui uso a ultima firmware que permite o TDD (usar duas frequencias diferentes).
Se nao conseguires me liga que te ajudo remotamente.
manda email que te passo o tel.
[email protected]
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pode ser esse o motivo, acompanhei um amigo na instalação destes AirFiber.
> Ele só conseguiu fechar depois que colocou Rocket M5 para alinhar as antenas e depois só trocou pelos AirFiber.


Não faz muito sentido isso.....de usar rocket m5. pra mim é falta de projeto.

aqui utilizamos o radiomobile e linkplanner pra fazer o projeto do link e depois vou pros locais com as coordenadas no GPS e na bussula ....
fica facil direcionar pro local correto. 
Quando faço o projeto já tenho uma linha de apontamento e o principal que são as coordenadas de cada local. se souber usar uma bussula, fica facil demais.

----------


## ft1993

Muito obrigado pela ajuda colegas, o problema era o canal, em certos canais não conecta, e o alinhamento estava fora -70 , apenas alinhando um lado consegui deixar assim em -52, falta o outro lado ainda, 170mb full já consegui

----------


## Luspmais

> Não faz muito sentido isso.....de usar rocket m5. pra mim é falta de projeto.
> 
> aqui utilizamos o radiomobile e linkplanner pra fazer o projeto do link e depois vou pros locais com as coordenadas no GPS e na bussula ....
> fica facil direcionar pro local correto. 
> Quando faço o projeto já tenho uma linha de apontamento e o principal que são as coordenadas de cada local. se souber usar uma bussula, fica facil demais.


Que seja falta de projeto, que seja o que você achar que for, só dei um exemplo fácil, prático e que funcionou.

----------


## silviola

Alguém já teve experiência com este rádio em multi-ponto ? Na verdade não sei se é possível utilizar ? Se não for, alguma sugestão de algum equipamento utilizando alguma tecnologia em acensão ?

----------


## TsouzaR

> Alguém já teve experiência com este rádio em multi-ponto ? Na verdade não sei se é possível utilizar ? Se não for, alguma sugestão de algum equipamento utilizando alguma tecnologia em acensão ?


AirFiber é rádio de backhaul, faz apenas PTP.

Para PTMP verifique Cambium ePMP e talvez até Mimosa (eles possuem AP e CPEs para essa aplicação, tudo em 802.11ac - mas parece que, apesar de ser 802.11, não é interoperável com outros fabricantes). Vi alguns poucos relatos de casos relativamente de sucesso com equipamentos AC da Ubiquiti.

----------


## srd1900

Estou usando com 13km, apanhei muito pra alinhar devido a sensibilidade do mesmo.... Consegui passar 180 mb.. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## TheGodfather

Boa noite à todos! Gostaria de saber se alguém aqui está usando AF-5x para uma distância de 5km ou próximo a isso, pois gostaria de substituir os rádios do ptp que recebo os meus links. Visada ok, ruído por volta de -98 a -102.
As antenas que tem atualmente são duas rocket dish de 30. Tenho duas antenas sobrando, são 01 maxxgain de 34Dbi aberta e uma Blindada computech de 28Dbi. O que seria melhor? E com esses fatores consigo modular 512qam ou até mesmo os 1024? Obrigado!

----------


## TheGodfather

Alguém???

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Amigos, essa semana montei meu primeiro enlace com airfiber mas não está legal, abri um tópico e postei um print, se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço, segue o link


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188950

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> @*leandrolopeswifi* e @*JonasMT* como estão lidando com as poucas bandas (frequências) disponíveis no AF-5X e problemas com DFS?


Realmente, essa questão de canais é complexa. Estou começando mexer com AF5X agora e realmente é muito dificil encontrar um canal pra trabalhar, pois os disponiveis estão sujos e os limpos dão DFS ou potencia muito baixa etc.

Como fazem pra trabalhar com AF5x ?

Obrigado !

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

troque por mimosa c5c e seja feliz.... vende isso e compra 4 c5c...

----------


## JonasMT

Faço em 56km 270mb down e 100 e poucos up, realmente cada cenario é diferente!

----------


## ft1993

boa noite pessoal, comprei o par de af5x, configurei na bancada tudo blz se conectaram, subi na torre nao conecta de jeito nenhum, mexi em tudo que é config e nao houve maneira de estabelecer o ptp, segue as imagens das ultimas config que usei, se alguém tem alguma solução... obrigado

----------


## JonasMT

Parceiro elas sao bem chata.... Esse ptp ja tava alinhado?

----------


## ft1993

sim, tinha 2 rocket no lugar, acabei trocando com antena e tudo para af5x e antena 30dbi s45, coloquei ela na torre, em seguida deu o indicador de sinal cheio quando eu liguei o poe, eu estava na torre, baixei e não estavam conectadas mais, mexi em todas configurações e não houve jeito...

----------


## ft1993

acabei tirando o gps, fiz de tudo e nada

----------


## ft1993

ptp 2 km com visada

----------


## Luspmais

> sim, tinha 2 rocket no lugar, acabei trocando com antena e tudo para af5x e antena 30dbi s45, coloquei ela na torre, em seguida deu o indicador de sinal cheio quando eu liguei o poe, eu estava na torre, baixei e não estavam conectadas mais, mexi em todas configurações e não houve jeito...


Pode ser esse o motivo, acompanhei um amigo na instalação destes AirFiber.
Ele só conseguiu fechar depois que colocou Rocket M5 para alinhar as antenas e depois só trocou pelos AirFiber.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

RADAR DETECT quer dizer que o equipamento está enxergando algum local onde o sinal está batendo em algum local.....
ex: se colocas o AF5 em algum predio, e ele fica no meio do predio,em vez de ficar na borda, ele dá radar detect...
O Correto é sempre usar o AF5 longe de qualquer estrutura e acima do 2 a 3m acima da laje (se for em predio).
O excesso de potencia também pode influenciar. comece alinhando ele com 30dbm dos dois lados.podes subir até 43dbm (desde que não haja outro MASTER no mesmo local.
o ALinhamento lateral (vertical) do af5 é extremamente importante. solte os parafusos laterais dele e comece um alinhamento a 90º e vá alinhando pra cima e pra baixo.
Sete country brazil e use canais de tx e rx invertidos.
Ex:
AF 5 PONTA A - link de 5km
SSID: SUPERLINK
POT: 33dbm
CANALIZAÇAO: 50MHZ (PODES USAR 30MHZ PRA ENVIAR E 50MHZ PRA RECEBER. O QUE FIZER NO PONTO A TEM QUE CONFIGURAR IGUAL NO AF5 PONTA B )
FULLDUPLEX 
FULLDUPLEX
FREQ TX > 5800
FREQ RX > 5450
(Importante usar duas frequencias em ambinetes interferidos e canalização menor , tipo 20mhz).
4X AUTOMATICO
gps ligado sempre!!

PONTA B:
INVERTE AS FREQUENCIAS .....
O TX DO PONTA A VAI NO RX DA PONTA B E VICE VERSA.
Alinhamento sempre preferencialmente na mesma altura os dois lados. se nao for possivel precisa alinhar fino a vertical.
RECOMENDO que comece o alinhamento com 20MHZ e canais como 5800 e 5830.
Aqui uso a ultima firmware que permite o TDD (usar duas frequencias diferentes).
Se nao conseguires me liga que te ajudo remotamente.
manda email que te passo o tel.
[email protected]
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pode ser esse o motivo, acompanhei um amigo na instalação destes AirFiber.
> Ele só conseguiu fechar depois que colocou Rocket M5 para alinhar as antenas e depois só trocou pelos AirFiber.


Não faz muito sentido isso.....de usar rocket m5. pra mim é falta de projeto.

aqui utilizamos o radiomobile e linkplanner pra fazer o projeto do link e depois vou pros locais com as coordenadas no GPS e na bussula ....
fica facil direcionar pro local correto. 
Quando faço o projeto já tenho uma linha de apontamento e o principal que são as coordenadas de cada local. se souber usar uma bussula, fica facil demais.

----------


## ft1993

Muito obrigado pela ajuda colegas, o problema era o canal, em certos canais não conecta, e o alinhamento estava fora -70 , apenas alinhando um lado consegui deixar assim em -52, falta o outro lado ainda, 170mb full já consegui

----------


## Luspmais

> Não faz muito sentido isso.....de usar rocket m5. pra mim é falta de projeto.
> 
> aqui utilizamos o radiomobile e linkplanner pra fazer o projeto do link e depois vou pros locais com as coordenadas no GPS e na bussula ....
> fica facil direcionar pro local correto. 
> Quando faço o projeto já tenho uma linha de apontamento e o principal que são as coordenadas de cada local. se souber usar uma bussula, fica facil demais.


Que seja falta de projeto, que seja o que você achar que for, só dei um exemplo fácil, prático e que funcionou.

----------


## silviola

Alguém já teve experiência com este rádio em multi-ponto ? Na verdade não sei se é possível utilizar ? Se não for, alguma sugestão de algum equipamento utilizando alguma tecnologia em acensão ?

----------


## TsouzaR

> Alguém já teve experiência com este rádio em multi-ponto ? Na verdade não sei se é possível utilizar ? Se não for, alguma sugestão de algum equipamento utilizando alguma tecnologia em acensão ?


AirFiber é rádio de backhaul, faz apenas PTP.

Para PTMP verifique Cambium ePMP e talvez até Mimosa (eles possuem AP e CPEs para essa aplicação, tudo em 802.11ac - mas parece que, apesar de ser 802.11, não é interoperável com outros fabricantes). Vi alguns poucos relatos de casos relativamente de sucesso com equipamentos AC da Ubiquiti.

----------


## srd1900

Estou usando com 13km, apanhei muito pra alinhar devido a sensibilidade do mesmo.... Consegui passar 180 mb.. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## TheGodfather

Boa noite à todos! Gostaria de saber se alguém aqui está usando AF-5x para uma distância de 5km ou próximo a isso, pois gostaria de substituir os rádios do ptp que recebo os meus links. Visada ok, ruído por volta de -98 a -102.
As antenas que tem atualmente são duas rocket dish de 30. Tenho duas antenas sobrando, são 01 maxxgain de 34Dbi aberta e uma Blindada computech de 28Dbi. O que seria melhor? E com esses fatores consigo modular 512qam ou até mesmo os 1024? Obrigado!

----------


## TheGodfather

Alguém???

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Amigos, essa semana montei meu primeiro enlace com airfiber mas não está legal, abri um tópico e postei um print, se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço, segue o link


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188950

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> @*leandrolopeswifi* e @*JonasMT* como estão lidando com as poucas bandas (frequências) disponíveis no AF-5X e problemas com DFS?


Realmente, essa questão de canais é complexa. Estou começando mexer com AF5X agora e realmente é muito dificil encontrar um canal pra trabalhar, pois os disponiveis estão sujos e os limpos dão DFS ou potencia muito baixa etc.

Como fazem pra trabalhar com AF5x ?

Obrigado !

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

troque por mimosa c5c e seja feliz.... vende isso e compra 4 c5c...

----------

